# How can I get DTV to quit calling me with "Offers"



## pinkertonfloyd (Jun 5, 2002)

I'm getting daily calls from DirectTV customer service, basically thanking me to be a customer and they will "upgrade" me to a new HD Package for $5/mo (free for the first 3) more, and give me Sunday Ticket and the Premiums for 3 months... (plus a 12mo extension to my contract of course)

I keep telling them that I'm not interested, they go on, I tell them that I want to keep my current programming, etc. Tell them to NOT call me about this again.

Next day, call comes back, same thing...

Basically they're calling me every day, and if I don't answer, it just redials me.

Any ideas of who/how to set it so they don't call. Sadly It's my cell phone so I can't lock them out (I should have given them my Google Voice Number =-). 

Really annoying, I like my Directv, but if this keeps happening, I'm leaving...


----------



## wyy183 (Sep 20, 2012)

Save them in your address book on your phone, and set a specific ring-tone to them. When I have people who call me constantly, I do that. The ring-tone that I assign to them is "silent."


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

wyy183 said:


> Save them in your address book on your phone, and set a specific ring-tone to them. When I have people who call me constantly, I do that. The ring-tone that I assign to them is "silent."


Got to remember in case I ever give out my mobile number.


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

Strange how some people get called daily and I have never ever been called.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Just call their main number and ask them to stop calling, that worked for me.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

Xsabresx said:


> Strange how some people get called daily and I have never ever been called.


Yep, I've been with for years and have never received a sales call. They must come from some third party company that get's a commission for up-selling.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

pinkertonfloyd said:


> I'm getting daily calls from DirectTV customer service, basically thanking me to be a customer and they will "upgrade" me to a new HD Package for $5/mo (free for the first 3) more, and give me Sunday Ticket and the Premiums for 3 months... (plus a 12mo extension to my contract of course)
> 
> I keep telling them that I'm not interested, they go on, I tell them that I want to keep my current programming, etc. Tell them to NOT call me about this again.
> 
> ...


Call 1-800-531-5000 and tell them you want to be placed on the do not call list.


----------



## celticpride (Sep 6, 2006)

Hmmm! maybe i should call them and tell them to put me on the please call me list! after i left directv 3 years ago they never called me once to try and get me back,after being a 14 year customer who was never late on payments and had the nba league pass every one of those years.


----------



## Bambler (May 31, 2006)

celticpride said:


> Hmmm! maybe i should call them and tell them to put me on the please call me list! after i left directv 3 years ago they never called me once to try and get me back,after being a 14 year customer who was never late on payments and had the nba league pass every one of those years.


Are you registered under the national "do not call" list? Maybe they would if you were not? But unregister yourself at your own risk...


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

To the OP, get the app "Call Control" from the Play Store" (I assume you have a Android phone). I have it installed and it works great even for blocking unwanted phone calls from "unknown number". I couple this app with the "Semi Silent" app. Great combination.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

RAD said:


> Just call their main number and ask them to stop calling, that worked for me.


Yup. Tell them you want to OPT OUT of any marketing calls.

It also helps to be on the national "do not call" list.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> It also helps to be on the national "do not call" list.


not true in this case. If you have an existing business relationship with a company, they can still call you. You have to call them and ask them to stop any telemarketing calls.

See #28 at this link *FTC*


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

trh said:


> not true in this case. If you have an existing business relationship with a company, they can still call you. You have to call them and ask them to stop any telemarketing calls.
> 
> See #28 at this link *FTC*


OK - to further clarify - I was talking about it in combination with the OPT OUT request on marketing calls.

Doing both assures you can insist that any further calls would be a violation of the "do not call" edict.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

trh said:


> In this situation, being on the national list wouldn't help a bit. It will stop other telemarketing calls, but not these.


Not exactly. <in the Hertz TV commercial voice>

Once you notify anyone who does marketing that you want to OPT OUT of further marketing contacts (preferably in writing to make sure you have a record of it)...and even if you are an existing customer...they are in the same bucket as other marketers in terms of enforcement.

We actually got e-mail confirmation from our State Atty. General regarding a credit card provider (we are a customer) who did not cease despite our completing a written OPT OUT request. We reported the violation since the solicitation calls continued...and were told it was a violation of the "do not call" regulation once the written notification was provided to the marketer.

The point was...doing both gives you an added path to seek correction to the practice.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Bottom line, if the OP wants to stop these calls, he has to call DirecTV and request that he be removed from telemarketing calls.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

trh said:


> Bottom line, if the OP wants to stop these calls, he has to call DirecTV and request that he be removed from telemarketing calls.


Totally agree that's the key.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

I switched to FiOS a year ago. DirecTV has never called me but they have sent a few offers by snail mail.


----------



## stephenC (Jul 18, 2007)

BubblePuppy said:


> To the OP, get the app "Call Control" from the Play Store" (I assume you have a Android phone). I have it installed and it works great even for blocking unwanted phone calls from "unknown number". I couple this app with the "Semi Silent" app. Great combination.


+1000

Call Control is a Great app.


----------



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

Having the same issue lately they are calling over and over and I have even answered 3 times and all 3 times all I get is a series of click and no live person. I have noticed that their sales calls get 10X as obnoxious if you are not under contract currently. I think they view that as a clear signal someone needs to sell you something to reestablish that lapsed portion of your relationship.


----------

